

BEO is giving away 11k EUR in cash, wants no equity [pdf] - kapsel
http://www.beocorp.dk/BEO_giving_back_programme_20130518_MF.pdf

======
wellboy
Wow finally somebody who wants to see things built and is not in for the
money!

Oh...

There's just one winner...

